# Stag Beetle



## orionmystery (Jul 10, 2011)

Stag beetle...no ID yet..and yes, also from Maliau Basin






















More Malaysian beetles: Some amazing Malaysian beetles! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## PhotoTish (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow! he/she looks fierce!  I like photo 1 and 3 best because they look sharpest on my screen and you can see more detail :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, that dude needs some headgear!  Great set OM.


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 12, 2011)

PhotoTish said:


> Wow! he/she looks fierce!  I like photo 1 and 3 best because they look sharpest on my screen and you can see more detail :thumbup:


 


Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Wow, that dude needs some headgear!  Great set OM.



Thanks PhotoTish, AI.


----------



## mjbine (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a really nice set.


----------



## mfo (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## StuckInParadise (Jul 12, 2011)

wow. very nice, esp. the composition in #3. was he bothered that you were there?


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 20, 2011)

mjbine said:


> This is a really nice set.


 


mfo said:


> Cool!


 


StuckInParadise said:


> wow. very nice, esp. the composition in #3. was he bothered that you were there?



Thanks mjbine, mfo, StuckInParadise.

StuckInParadise - we actually made him pose a little..


----------

